
Find foreclosures using Google Maps - bookofjoe
https://consumerist.com/2010/12/13/find-foreclosures-using-google-maps/
======
jeffmould
Google removed this functionality years ago. The article you posted is from
2010. If I remember it wasn't long after that though.

